# Fabric Guru's - Flour sack cloth



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I need information on flour sack cloth towels.
There are different grades. Some I buy, after washing, is more like gauze, some is much thicker.
I need to buy both kinds. Either towels or fabric I can finish. 
Suggestions? Advice?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I'm not reading your question right.
What information are you looking for exactly?


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

ErinP said:


> I think I'm not reading your question right.
> What information are you looking for exactly?


Erin, thank you for the response. Sorry about my lack of clarity.

I want about 50 3x3 ft (or so) cloths, one set in the thinner cloth type and one in the more stable or thicker cloth type. I use the thinner ones for straining and the thicker ones for drying dishes and bandages. 

Does it make more sense to buy the fabric and finish it or just buy them, and if you buy them, how can you know if if they will wash out and dry to be the thinner or thicker cloths? 

If I were to buy the fabric to finish, is there a thread count I should be paying attention to? (like sheet thread count 400 threads/inch as an example)

I figure there are some fabric guru's, or textile fabric artists that might have that kind of information.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I think tea towels are cheap enough you should just pick them up pre-finished. But I've never bought more than a couple at a time.

So far as washing them and becoming "thinner," that's the fabric's sizing washing out. It goes from feeling rather stiff and hefty to thin and sheer. 
That's how I'd shop, I guess. You'll need to be able to feel them, or being able to compare weights. (Heavier weight has a higher thread-count obviously, but I'm not sure if you can _shop_ for them by their thread counts...I'm not sure if that's information that's listed, actually)

But if it feels stiff, it still has sizing in it and it'll wash out thinner. 
If it feels soft and flexible, it's pre-washed and probably won't lose much of its thickness when you wash it. 

Does that make sense?


----------

